# Wow.



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

You know who you are. Please remove the SunLac INN pro-staff line from your signature. It's dumb.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

It looks damn good I thought....ha...congrats I wish I had that. I don't have anything that extreme yet maybe in the future!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

haha, who hasn't rocked out at the sunlak inn?!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've stayed there a couple times, and I'm just field staff. I don't know how many times I have to go there to get promoted.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> I've stayed there a couple times, and I'm just field staff. I don't know how many times I have to go there to get promoted.


Probably gotta kiss more butts..



Seriously though, it does violate forum rules..so it needs to go.



> Please don't drop promotional urls (we do not allow sig file urls). Signing your name is fine, however commercialized posts or resume signatures will be edited. We tend to err on the side of caution to protect the integrity of the system by reducing flippant commercialized posts. Affiliate based URLs are not allowed anywhere on the system.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Isn't that kind of like putting the towns you hunt in a post? Only its on a signature so its in every post?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've kissed half the butts that are even remotely related to waterfowling. I'm working on a Pizza Ranch sponsorship. That's still in negotiations.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

oke: oke: oke:

If anyone has any issues with a sig., just email me or one of the mods.

Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

They gave us free t-shirts
See ya wednesday @ the delta meeting chris :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So how many people have a blhunter line in their sig now :lol:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

im waitin for a something real good for bl to say :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> I've kissed half the butts that are even remotely related to waterfowling. I'm working on a Pizza Ranch sponsorship. That's still in negotiations.


That would be sweet to have a Pizza Ranch sponsorship! Yummy


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So I guess I should share some words of wisdom here too.

Pizza Ranch sucks. Pizza Hut is better.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I like it! Come on do be a hater! You know you just mad cause your not one! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> So I guess I should share some words of wisdom here too.
> 
> Pizza Ranch sucks. Pizza Hut is better.


Either one works for me, those chicken fries at Pizza Ranch are hard to beat though!


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> oke: oke: oke:
> 
> If anyone has any issues with a sig., just email me or one of the mods.
> 
> Thanks


Its not that I necessarily have a problem with it. I just can't figure out why guys are promoting a specific hunting area. First they post pics and do a fine job of not saying where they were... but now they come on here and let everyone know what hotel they were staying at.

I guess if they want to see even more people in that area, they are doing everything in their power to get them there.

Nice work fellas.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> So I guess I should share some words of wisdom here too.
> 
> Pizza Ranch sucks. Pizza Hut is better.


probably the most false statement i have ever read in my life!!

the best pizza ranch ive ever ate at is in devils lake. We made a weekend hunting trip out there a few years ago and ate there 3 times in 3 days!!! yummy!!!!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

You guys can keep lakota. I've already raped and pillaged that area to death.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> You guys can keep lakota. I've already raped and pillaged that area to death.


hasn't everybody?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> You guys can keep lakota. I've already raped and pillaged that area to death.


So what is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

He has raped and pillaged it more, he is better then you.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

So can Sunlac stay???


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> let everyone know what hotel they were staying at.


Thats the funniest thing I have ever heard. Im not a non-ressie there is no reason for me to stay at the hotel to hunt geese if I stay anywhere it is in my pickup!, they just have a damn good breakfast, we have been known to drive 40 miles out of our way just to eat there.
Haters :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Your a moderator and you wont take it off yourself to just end this? Nobody is hating. With moderating I am sure you need to be responsible and do the right thing. So why dont you just take it off?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thats good stuff


----------

